# Synthetic stock for a Winchester Model 94?



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm looking for a black or camo synthetic stock and forearm for a pre-1964 model 94. Does anyone happen to know of a company currently making or selling these? I have found stocks for the newer model 94's but they leave open gaps as the cut outs are to large. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. John.


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

John:

Pre '64 Winchester 94's are gaining in value, especially if they are nice and in original condition.

Why not "retire" this rifle and get something new with a camo stock.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah i second that but my dad has a 336 marlin that he put a black syn stock on it and it looks pretty sharp especially because his is stainless!

I think its a ramline might want to look at them


----------

